
There’s That Facebook “Everyone Button” We Told You About - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/24/facebook-brings-privacy-controls-to-publisher/
======
zimbabwe
So now "Fan" pages work essentially like Twitter accounts in terms of letting
people follow and receive updates. I wonder what they'll do for normal
profiles, where you can't look at a person's feed without their accepting. If
they figure out a nice solution, then they may have done away with my
attention-whoring friends' need for services like Identi.ca, which they use
currently to push both to a private profile and to a public Twitter account.

------
wmeredith
If there's one thing I can say for certain, it's that you're not going to beat
Twitter (or any other dead-simple niche service) by trying to be everything to
everyone. I am certainly painting in broad strokes here, but this feels a
little Microsoft-y to me.

